# My Replica Women's G519



## Steve Barber (Aug 6, 2016)

By splicing the rear triangle from a 1937 Westfield frame with a very trashed Victory (maybe) lightweight frame, I have created a replica WWII Womens bicycle. The seat post is a little off and it has a Bendix front hub of a similar style. Other than that I think it is spot on!  Pictured with it is my authentic men's model.


----------



## izee2 (Aug 6, 2016)

Damn that looks good. Nice work!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Nov 16, 2016)

Did they really have women's models in the military? They have to be pretty rare if they did!


----------



## izee2 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yep, They made a true military womens model and they are tough to find. A real heavy duty bike with most parts( except for the frame,chainring and seat) that are the same as on the mens model.
  I have 2 of them.  I have only seen 5 others. Most of which are restored or in the process of and one that was original paint. They do not come up for sale often and if they do you can be sure that they fetch a good chunk of change.  I've seen a frame and wheel set go for $2800.00. Not sure what the price would be on a complete bike.
 Here is a link that shows my girls bikes. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-girls.95214/  Took a few years to track down all the correct parts for the first one I put together. Second one was a bit easier. It was fairly complete. But still was a challenge to find all the correct parts.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi Partsguy,

Yes, they did have Women's military model bicycles in the US Forces in WW2, and, yes, they are rare.(-:

Of the around 70,000 Military bicycles produced, about 2,500 were women's.

Johan's site will tell you more:

http://www.theliberator.be/militarybicycles.htm

About 150000 women served in the armed forces during WW2, so 2,500 bikes didn't go far...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Women's_Army_Corps

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## partsguy (Nov 16, 2016)

Mercian said:


> Hi Partsguy,
> 
> Yes, they did have Women's military model bicycles in the US Forces in WW2, and, yes, they are rare.(-:
> 
> ...




So fascinating! I wonder how many GI's brought home their bikes, or if any were sold through surplus sales? Very few of either gender appear to have survived.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 17, 2016)

partsguy said:


> So fascinating! I wonder how many GI's brought home their bikes, or if any were sold through surplus sales? Very few of either gender appear to have survived.




My Navy issue Compax was purchased from the Naval Air Station at Lakehurst NJ after the war by one of the personnel stationed at the base. I'm sure there are plenty of examples  of similar transactions.


----------

